# Good gaming PC?



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey I need some input, I know building your own system is the best way to go but that is not an option for me. So I'm getting a local company to build a PC for me, the best that I can find.

Here are the specs:

_Intel Core 2 Duo Extreme Processor QX9650 3.00Ghz ( Oc'd to 3.4 ) 45 Nm
Intel Extreme series DX48BT2 LGA-775 Socket 1600 MHz FSB ATX DDR3 SDRAM
Kingston 2GB DDR3 SDRAM ( 8 Gb total )
Western Digital 1TB HD
BFG Tech Geforce 9800 GX2
Anteic Nine Hundred Case
Antec 1000W TruePower Quattro PS
Vista Ultimate 64 bit
Sound Blaster X-FI ExtremeGamer Fatal1ty Sound Card
Logitech MX518 Gaming Mouse USB
Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard
Samsung ( 30 INCH ) LCD HD monitors
APC Surge Protector
20x Dual Layer DvD Burner w/ Lightscribe

$5'929 TOTAL ( For everything )_

Price is not an issue, I just want the best PC I can possibly find that will last me a long time and able to run the best games in the market. I want to have the best and am willing to pay the money, and I'm going to buy four of these machines in total, so I need to know if these specs are good. So far I've heard some negative feedback on the motherboard because it doesn't have SLI capabilities, but do I really need SLi, now or in the future? And I got the QX9650 processor instead of QX9770 because its basically the same thing, but much cheaper. Its also going to be OC'd to 3.4.

So just tell me what I need to change around, to get the best gaming PC possible. Thanks.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah thats one awesome pc ray:
And um..maybe i'd recommend a 9800gtx in sli (read somewhere and theres a video too that its better than a 9800gt2)
and why not go for a sli and a better processor(although the 9650 and 9770 are pretty much the same ) if money is not an issue?

Wait for the mods tho :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

0= thats a good machine but omg that is a massive price if you built your own we could hook you up with one way better for less


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

*Hard Drive:* _Western Digital 1TB SATA II 3GB/S RE2-GP 16MB Hard Drive 3.5IN 8.9MS ROHS - 7200rpm - Serial ATA/300 - Internal_ 

*Processor:* _Intel Core 2 Duo Extreme Processor QX9775 45nm 3.2GHZ FSB1600MHZ 12M LGA771 _ 

*Motherboard:* _Asus Motherboard Striker II Extreme C2D NVINF790I Ultra SLI FSB1600 DDR3 2000 _ 

*Case:* _Antec Nine Hundred For Gamers Black_ 

*Memory:* _Kingston 2GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module (1 x 2GB) - 1066MHz DDR3-1066/PC3-8500 - Non-ECC - DDR3 SDRAM - 240-pin DIMM _ 

*Video Card:* _BFG Technologies GeForce 9800 GX2 PCIE 1GB GDDR3 DUAL LINK HDMI DVI _ 

*Power Supply:* _Antec 1000W TruePower Quattro Power Supply _ 

*OS:* _Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate OEM 64-BIT DSP OEI DVD_


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

perfect


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

I changed some things around, ( edited the post ) please take another look and tell me what you think. Also do I need liquid cooling?


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

_*Hard Drive*: Western Digital 1TB SATA II 3GB/S RE2-GP 16MB Hard Drive 3.5IN 8.9MS ROHS - 7200rpm - Serial ATA/300 - Internal

*Processor*: Intel Core 2 Duo Extreme Processor QX9650 45nm 3.0 GHZ FSB1600MHZ 12M LGA771 ( Overclocked to 3.4 GHZ )

*Motherboard*: EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI Motherboard

*Case*: Antec Nine Hundred For Gamers Black

*Memory*: Kingston 2GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module (1 x 2GB) - 1066MHz DDR3-1066/PC3-8500 - Non-ECC - DDR3 SDRAM - 240-pin DIMM ( x4 ) 8GB Total

*Video Card*: BFG Technologies GeForce 9800 GX2 PCIE 1GB GDDR3 DUAL LINK HDMI DVI (x2)

*Sound Card*: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series

*Power Supply*: Antec 1000W TruePower Quattro Power Supply

*OS*: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate OEM 64-BIT DSP OEI DVD_


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm, do u guys want me to point out that the 9775 nees the Skull trail Mobo i do beleave..?


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, I wish I had that PC...:sigh:

That PC is so great for me that it ripped the fabric of space and time!!!ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice. 
But a bit overboard with the RAM. I have 4gb and my system playing games like Crysis only manages to get to 2.5gb. Now mapping in the Crytek engine requires 4gb of RAM so unless ur a mapper or something similar i would drop 4gb and save some money. But thats upto you.


----------



## shahadin (Jul 3, 2008)

I think Falcon Northwest Mach V good for gaming computers


http://shape-gaming-computers.blogspot.com


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

that looks an awesome system!

more ram the better as far as i'm concerned!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Hard drive:

1TB is not very reliable as of right now. It's on the outer fringes of high density platters and heads. I would HIGHLY suggest a pair of 500's or triple 320's.


----------



## outermon (Jan 28, 2008)

If Price really doesn't matter than much, get four 300GB Raptors and put em in Raid 10. hehe


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah for gaming, you should look to get the raptor hard drives which run at 10,000rpm.
They're of less capacity but if you're gaming that shouldn't be a problem, there's no way you'll use up 1TB of data on games!

[If money isn't an issue and you want all the storage space you should maybe look into getting a NAS server or something]

If you want the best out of your PC's then liquid cooling should be on the cards as it'll keep your CPU cooler than most heatsinks around.

As for mouse and keyboard they're all down to personal preference just because a mouse or a keyboard is expensive, doesn't mean that you'll automatically feel comfortable with it, or it'll be the right option for you.

SLi isn't strictly necessary as all games will run perfectly without it. There are however cards released recently which are basically two gfx cards which only use one slot, which in essence means that if you bought two and linked them in SLi you would in effect have a 4x SLi configuration.

Definetly go for the Raptor hard drives though in my opinion.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ah yes, I noticed that an HSF of some form was absent. Running on the stock cooler, would be scandalous. And with price as no object, you'd definitely like to have raptor(s) involved somehow, whether just one for OS or a couple striped.
Heck, if money's no object, why not get a VapoChill and a matching LianLi case?


----------



## SABRETOOTH (Jul 12, 2008)

Kingston 2GB DDR3 SDRAM ( 8 Gb total ) Hi I saw you are thinking about this board what speed is the memory you are putting in as the DX48BT2 only excepts 8gb of total Ddr3 ram at a speed of up to 1333 otherwise it is 4gb total in 2x2 configuration at 1600 speed in other words you are limited to 2 sticks at 1600 speed


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I think this is a great build, but of course it would be a great build for 6000!!
I would change that system into:

Hard Drive:2x WD 500 GB

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo Extreme Processor QX9775 (Money is not the question, go max, CPU is like the only part you will NOT want to upgrade)

Motherboard: EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI Motherboard

Case: Coolermaster cosmos 1000

Memory: Kingston 2GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module (1 x 2GB) - 1066MHz DDR3-1066/PC3-8500 - Non-ECC - DDR3 SDRAM - 240-pin DIMM ( x4 ) 8GB Total<<<<<<<< I will leave this as DDR3 is not really too much of an edge right now, so regardless, it is not going to make a difference. I would use Dominator though

Video Card: ATI 4870 Crossfire, OR 9800 GTX in SLI I forget which one this board prefers

Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series

Power Supply: Antec 1000W TruePower Quattro Power Supply- Sure

OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate ??OEM?? 64-BIT DSP OEI DVD << apparently the only support you need is us and you do NOT plan on changing MoBos ever.

Add some third party fans (Zalman), and the coolermaster comes with 2 anyway. You didn't mention your Optical, and remember that cooling might want to go liquid with all that heat, even though you are 45nm and the case is amazing.
If this is for gaming make sure that cooling is addressed immediately.

BTW- This PC would cost 4400 MAX if one of us built it THIS way, so realize that I added like 700 at least to the price.
Your setup is probably about 3550.
So 6000? Someone is getting ripped by someone smart apparently.
Hope this helped.


----------

